# Weight loss while WTT



## kksy9b

Hi gals! Was hoping to start a support group for us ladies who are trying to lose weight and get healthy while we count down to TTC!

Please feel free to introduce yourself, share any tips you find and we can help encourage each other on!


----------



## kksy9b

My name is Kaity. After my son was born I weighed in at 221. I lost the 16 lbs of baby weight by 6 months pp (juat from breastfeeding) and was back at 205. This was October of last year. We moved in March and from March-June lost 15 by having stairs to climb and a toddler lol. In June of this year I got serious about it. I started calorie counting and walking. In July I started training for a 5k, which I ran a few weeks ago (went from only being able to run .15 of a mile at a time to 3 miles in 2.5 months using a free app). Right now I am going through the bikini body mommy challenge on YouTube. Food wise, I try to stick to 1000-1200 calories a day (tracking through my fitness pal) and eat low calorie, low sodium, low sugar food.

In total, I am now down 59 pounds! Still have anywhere from 7-17 to go.

We have about 6 months left until we start TTC. I really want to be the best and healthiest me that I can for this next baby.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I wanna join!! First congrats on your weight loss &#128516;

My name is Brittany. I started getting serious with getting healthy about two months ago. I started at 193 and am now down to 183. I've been training for a 5k as well which I will run next weekend. I've been using the c25k app and it has been amazing. I also use my fitness pal. I'm a very picky eater so I tend to just kee my breakfast and lunch minimal and then eat a good dinner. Usually I'll do like yogurt or fruit something simple for breakfast. Since I started working out I feel so much better. Ideally I would love to lose another 10lbs or so but I'm more focusing on just being active and healthy. We are a long ways off from ttc again but working out helps give me something to focus on &#128516;


----------



## kksy9b

Hi Brittany! Congrats on your weight loss and 5k training!! I used the c25k app as well, thought it was an awesome trainer! Best of luck with your race!! Will this be your first or have you ran them before?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

It's my first &#128516; I'm hoping it goes well cause there's another I really would like to do in December!


----------



## kksy9b

You will do great I am sure! 

I ran my first in 30.06, which was by far my best time. The adrenaline of the race really pushes you!

I'm training for a 10k in December but am too chicken to sign up for it yet lol


----------



## tverb84

Hi my name is Tara and I've lost 50 lbs since September 2011!! :happydance: I went down to 125 lbs from 175!! :thumbup: Not only did I change my eating habits I also became active.Joining Goodlife Fitness has also really helped me lose weight so it could be helpful for other people too who are trying to lose weight or stay healthy.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks for sharing the tip Tara! Is Goodlife a gym or a specific training program? What did/do you like best about it? It is an amazing accomplishment to lose that much and you should be proud that you lost it and have maintained it off!


----------



## tverb84

Goodlife is the name of the gym and I usually work out on my own.There are a lot of classes offered but it's not my thing.The least thing I like about the gym is that when some women are done using their lockers they leave the doors open.Also,some grunt when they work out which is a bit awkward to hear. :haha: 

The most I like about it is that the co-ed workout area is very big so there's tons of room for everyone to work out unless the gym is really busy.Plus it's open 24 hours Monday-Friday but I go in the morning around 8:30 on Tuesday's and Thursday's when isn't very busy.It does start to get busy after 9am this morning it was busy before I left.

Another reason that I really like going to the gym is that my arm muscles have gotten bigger from working out especially my left bicep.In the spring I started using machines that specifically work on your biceps/triceps and the most I can lift is around 23 lbs using these machines.When I do the fit fix which is a group of machines that work on different muscles in your body I can lift 55 lbs while sitting.I doubt I could do that when standing because I have to sit while using that machine.


----------



## Sheece

Hi all, hope I can join in! 

Congrats on all your weight loss so far :D 

I'm Shelley and just joined up today - we are going to start trying in January. Originally we were thinking of starting in August, mainly because of me wanting to lose some weight first (I'm a good 20kg (44 pounds) over my ideal weight) but as I am 32 and my OH is 34 we didn't want to delay it that much. 

Over the last 6 months I've been slowly trying to build healthier habits (emotional eater anyone?!) so planning on going hard from now until January at least and build the healthiest body I can for hopeful pregnancy!

I just started doing c25k last week too Brittany ( I have done it years ago and it worked well) with the goal to do some 5k races too. Good luck for yours! 

My main problem is actually getting out of the house to do workouts because pushing snooze is the easier option so my first goal is to become a morning exerciser :)


----------



## tverb84

Last Thursday I was tempted to stay home from the gym but now I'm sooooo glad I went! :thumbup: I'm so used to getting up early on Tuesday's and Thursday's to work out.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi Shelley! I am definitely an emotional eater and an "eat when you're bored" kind of person. The key is to make those healthy lifestyle changes in your eating but also making sure you have another outlet when things get overwhelming. Best of luck with the c25k...it definitely worked for me! Do you have a specific 5k you can sign up for now to help motivate you to push out the door? It's always a good motivator when money has been paid :)

Tara- well done on getting out to the gym! 

AFM, I started a new week of my fitness challenge last night. My foot finally had a completely pain free day so I'm hoping that on our next cardio day (Saturday) I will be able to get out and run (goal is 5 miles). This weekend we have a wedding we are attending so I'm not even bothering tracking my calories, lol. But it's the first date night we have had since last December and the first time we will be leaving our DS overnight. So I'm not going to worry too much about it.

Hope everyone is doing well in their journeys this week!


----------



## Sheece

That's true kksy9b, just need to work out what the other outlet could be! 

I have bootcamp tomorrow morning, and aside from one run this week thats all I've done (messed up cycle, late and feeling awful so I was slack!). 

Bit worried about doing bootcamp because everytime I do it, later that day I get a horrible near-migraine and I have to sleep it off! I make sure I'm well hydrated so either I still need more water or I don't know whats going on there. 

I'll have to start looking for a 5k to join! They have a few in December but thats Summer here and I may melt away ;) 

Enjoy your wedding / date night!


----------



## tverb84

I always have water with me when I work out.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Been doing horrible on exercise this week. My 4 year old came down with a stomach bug and spent two days throwing up. Hoping to get back at it next week!


----------



## Sheece

Well i didnt get a headache after bootcamp yesterday! Im putting it down to taking ibroprufen and having an electrolite drink, will try without the igroprofen next week :) doesnt happen after any other workout so must just be really pushing it.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Finally headed to the gym for the first time in a week. Between dd1 being sick and work I haven't been able to go so I'm pretty excited &#128516; Only 4 days to go till my first 5k


----------



## tverb84

I was tempted this morning to go back to bed when my alarm went off but I went to the gym. :thumbup: I knew I would regret not going so I'm glad I went!!


----------



## Sheece

Haven't got to the gym yet but my diet has been good! It's always one or the other with me it seems. Busy tonight, but will make a good effort to get up in the morning and go!


----------



## kksy9b

I typed out a whole response yesterday, got sidetracked and just now realized I never his submit...sigh.

Proudarmywife- sorry the kiddos have been sick :( its always hard to see your baby hurting and not be able to do much about it. Nicely done on getting to the gym! How are you feeling about your 5k coming up??

Tara- way to go on getting out of bed and exercising! I think it makes the whole day feel more productive when you start with a workout.

Sheece- I at your next woekout you wont need the ibprohen. What kinds of things are you doing in your bootcamp? Well done on sticking to your diet!! It can be really hard to do that some days!

AFM, we had an awesome time at the wedding where I drank a bunch of wine and ate 2 cupcakes..whoops! Gained a pound over the weekend (though AF showed on Sunday so I'm blaming her too lol). Weighed in this morning and back where I was prr-weekend! Hoping I can be down one more pound by the end of the week because that would put me at 60 lbs! Have been back on track eating well this week so that is helping. 

On the workout front- I had a sprained foot that took about a month to clear up. It has been feeling good for the last several days so on Monday went out on a run (the last run was a week before and made it less than a mile before my foot gave out). I made it 6 miles!! By far the longest I have ever ran. Pushed myself to the absolute max. By the end my hips were burning and pretty much collapsed and didn't move for an hour. But I am incredibly proud of myself! Gives me hope I will be able to run the 10k in December. Just Wed to keep training! I'm also doing cross training 6 days a week (which is DEFINITELY helping with the running) and this week focuses on arms and I'm a bit nervous about it! Starts tonight


----------



## tverb84

Yesterday at the gym I think I pulled muscles in my arms because they were sore when I woke up and still are.Plus I worked out a bit longer and went up to 23 lbs which I've never done before.If my arms are still sore tomorrow morning I'll probably work on my legs.


----------



## Sheece

Hope so KKsy9b! next week I don't have anything on after it so going to experiment a bit :) The bootcamp I do is basically lots of pyramid type set ups. Last week was more cardio so we did 70 x jumps, 7 burpees, 7 25m sprints and 1 crabwalk back, and repeat 7 times. Nearly killed me and I didn't do it all properly but I kept moving at least haha. 

Awesome stuff on your run! 6 miles is ages! You will smash the 10k :) 

tverb84 - I've been out of action for 3 days before from insanely sore muscles from doing weights - sucks doesn't it! Feels counter productive not being able to work out because your last workout made you too sore. I just tended to do as you are, arms one day, legs the next, back the next etc so by the time each bit came around again it would be doable.


----------



## tverb84

Today I worked out on this new machine called Octane and it really makes you work out.Hopefully by Sunday my arms feel better.


----------



## Sheece

I slept through my alarm on Saturday so I missed bootcamp (oops) but went to the gym instead to do day 1 of a program I found online.

Still can't walk properly! Getting a filling tonight so won't be going to the gym so hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to move properly again and get there :)


----------



## tverb84

What did you do at the gym? Tomorrow I'll probably go on the bike and work on my arms.Speaking of the gym it'll be four years tomorrow since I joined!!!! :happydance: I can't believe it's been four years already!!


----------



## Sheece

I did day one of this program :) https://weightlossandtraining.com/fat-burning-workout-plan

Legs still sore today, so it definitely did the trick, and it wasn't too complicated either which is always handy!


----------



## tverb84

That's a lot of work!! 

Today I worked on a new machine that works on your shoulder muscles so they might be sore tomorrow.One of the machines I usually use was broken today so I wasn't able to work on my triceps.

I can't believe it's been four years since I joined Goodlife!!!!! :happydance: It was one of the best decisions I've ever made!!!! :thumbup: Now I can change my ticker!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sheece

Woo hoo! Thats awesome :D


----------



## kksy9b

That's awesome Tara! Congrats on your 4 year anniversary!

How are you ladies doing?

Sheece- that workout looks really hard! Nice job on doing it!

I tried to go out running the other night but started having knee issues after 2 miles and had to stop. Yesterday was a rest day so we start a new week today. Will try and get out again tomorrow. I havea 5k Saturday so really hoping to get a 3 mile training run in! I've been bad about snacking the last couple days so my weight is hanging around the same instead of falling. Oh well, it isn't going up! Saturday after the race we are going out for doighbuts for the first time in over 5 months. Will be a tasty treat!


----------



## tverb84

Thanks!! My arms are bit sore from the gym yesterday but not too bad.I'll see in the morning if I'm going to do the fit fix or not. Today I had a lazy day where I didn't do much except watch youtube videos. :haha: I did however stretch my legs though and did lunges.


----------



## kksy9b

Nice job on the stretching and lunges Tara! We did a lunge challenge last night - 100 in 4 min. It took me 4:20 so will have to keep improving. 

Weight finally dropped again today. Typically every 2-3 weeks I will see a rapid 3 lb gain, will hold for 2 days and then fall back down in 1-2 days to where it was. Your body will "reset" its weight of where it thinks you should be at. When you quickly lose weight and then it bounces right back, its because your body hasn't been given a chance to set itself. In any case, that's what I've been doing the last few days. It back to 161 today so hoping it will keep falling for the next couple weeks. If I can keep the same pace, then I could be at my next goal in 2-3 weeks!!

Knee is feeling great today so back out for a run tonight. Hoping I can push myself through the 3 miles. 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## tverb84

This morning I had a good workout at the gym.I also realized when I was working on my biceps that I got the kilograms and pounds mixed up. :haha: So I've been lifting more lbs than I thought I was!! :happydance: 

After I got home from the gym I noticed that some of the first layer of skin on my 2nd toe at the side on my left foot came off. It hurts a bit when I walk on it so I didn't go for my walk today because I didn't want to make it worse.I'll see how it is tomorrow maybe I'll put a band aid on it? :shrug: When I go to bed later I'm going to let the air get at it and hopefully it'll heal.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- hope you don't mind if I join. I would really like to lose some more weight before getting pregnant again. I am hoping to get back on track with my diet this weekend and start working out at least a couple times a week. We have a nice neighborhood I would like to walk and for colder days I have a few workout videos I would like to start. My weightloss goal is 50 lbs but I don't have to reach that before getting pregnant. But in that direction would be nice.


----------



## tverb84

Good luck on losing 50 lbs!! It's hard work but very worth it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pukite

Hi! Can I join you? I don't have lots of weight to loose but in the last year I've gone up 5 kilos due to several health issues (don't know how many pounds that is) and I'd love to be back in my previous weight in February when we'll actively start TTC. And I think it will be pretty hard because I've already been trying to watch what I eat and so on - the weight just keeps growing. Maybe I have to "dig deeper" for reasons? I know I lack exercise so I wanna try to move more and see how it goes.


----------



## tverb84

Do you feel motivated when you exercise or work out? Maybe that's why you're having a hard time losing weight.


----------



## kksy9b

Welcome krissie and pukite! I found what worked best when first starting was to start kind of slow. I eliminated any soda, then chips (replaced with rice cakes) etc. I also started cooking at home 6 nights a week and make low sodium low calorie meals. Exercise wise, I started by walking 2 miles 3-4 times a week. Made it easier to ease into it.

Nice job on the lifting Tara!! 

I had a terrible cheating weekend. Ran a 5k Saturday morning g and went out for doughnuts afterwards. Those were planned and I only had one and a half. But then through the rest of the weekend, we busted into some of the Halloween candy, had a meal at my in laws (heavy calories) and just snacked way more than usual. Weighed myself this morning and was up 3 pounds from Saturday!! I suspect a lot is water weight due to more sodium but still. Super frustrated. All I can do is move forward and do better. I am SO close to my goal (6 lbs) and really really want to reach it.

My DH had to go out of town for work so I can't start 10k training tonight so will start Thursday. 6 1/2 weeks and counting!


----------



## tverb84

Today I walked 4.44 miles in an hour in a half.My legs were only a bit sore! :thumbup:

What exactly are doighbuts? Do you mean doughnuts?


----------



## kksy9b

Nice job!

Hahaha...yes...doughnuts...I type mostly on my phone and often misspell words because I get going too fast lol.


----------



## tverb84

Today I had a lazy day mainly because it was raining off and on, not to mention windy.Tomorrow I'm going to the gym!! :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

Just checking in here to see how you all are doing? I threw my back out Wednesday night and its still not better. Taking a week off working out and hoping to start back on Wednesday.

Does anyone have any tips or advice on maintaining diets through the holidays? I'm afraid I'm going to lose traction with how well its been going lately.


----------



## krissie328

I lost 1.4 lbs last week so that made me feel good. I'm having a pretty emotional day so trying not to binge eat carbs.

Sorry you threw your back out Kaity. I hope you feel better soon.

I don't have much for tips during the holidays. I'm hoping to exercise portion control and allow myself to indulge on the actual family dinners.


----------



## tverb84

Kaity, I use my fitness pal to log my meals.I really like it because it says how many more cards,sugar etc you can have for the day.Plus it's free so that's another bonus!! :thumbup:

I've heard that using a smaller plate while eating will help you eat less rather than using a big plate.Also,instead of going up for seconds wait for 30 mins and then go up for seconds if you still want to.


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> I've heard that using a smaller plate while eating will help you eat less rather than using a big plate.Also,instead of going up for seconds wait for 30 mins and then go up for seconds if you still want to.

Those are good ideas. I will definitely use the waiting for 30 minutes idea.


----------



## tverb84

I can't remember where I heard about the 30 minute wait but it is a good idea.


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats on the weight loss krissie!!

Tara, I currently use MFP and really like the functionality of it. Great tip about the smaller plate and waiting 30 minutes! Thank you!


----------



## Sheece

Hi ladies! Haven't posted in a little while, but not much has changed either  

Still going good with bootcamp, its the getting to the gym midweek that im having a hard time doing.

Im going sugar free for November to see if it helps with energy & mood swings. Can't just blame that on my cycle I guess. Day two and I'm half asleep and have headaches but I'll get there! 

I hope your back is feeling better kksy9b!


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> Congrats on the weight loss krissie!!
> 
> Tara, I currently use MFP and really like the functionality of it. Great tip about the smaller plate and waiting 30 minutes! Thank you!

You can add me there if you want.My name there is Tara Verbridge at least I think it is. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Sheece- waybto go with bootcamp! And sugar free November- that is awesome! I'm not sure I could stick yonit..I have a big sweet tooth :) Hopefully your energy comes back as your body adjusts

Tara- I'll have to try and find you! Just switched my phone yesterday so I have to re-download the app still.

AFM, went back to the chiropractor yesterday and backnis doing well! Started working out again last night..OMG...it was a leg workout and I am jello today. Amazing how a week off affected my body. Its alright though...its a good kind of pain. The gal leading the videos said something I like, " pain is just weakness leaving your body." Out running tonight if the weather holds.


----------



## tverb84

My name there is Tara Verbridge and I really like it. :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

So ladies I have got myfitnesspal going again. I have set a goal to lose 25 lbs before out next clomid cycle. 

Feel free to add me my username is krissiebean


----------



## tverb84

I'll add you when I finish logging my meals tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

Actually Krissie I couldn't figure out how to add you.If you want to add me,my name on mfp is taraverbridge.


----------



## kksy9b

great goal krissie!!

I have yet to re-download mfp...whoops! I have been losing a bit more weight and am down to 158! 3 more pounds to my next goal. Hoping to get there by Thanksgiving in 11 days...we will see!


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> Actually Krissie I couldn't figure out how to add you.If you want to add me,my name on mfp is taraverbridge.

I sent you a request. :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

I accepted it. :)


----------



## Sheece

Hi Ladies :) 

I kinda fell off the posting wagon for a bit there! Having a good month so far, I've cut out sugar for the most part, still consistantly doing bootcamp every Saturday & I'm working out at least 3 times a week at the moment. Bought a bike too! 

Haven't weighed in though. I feel like I get discouraged way too easily so I just don't bother and will hope to see a change in my clothes soon. I don't feel like I've lost much, but a friend commented that it looks like I've lost a bit in my hips, so I'll take that! 

We've decided to start trying around Christmas time too, as thats when my fertile period will fall. What's a few days?! So once Christmas comes I'll probably just focus on being as fit as I can be, and not so much on losing weight. 

Hope you're all doing well :)


----------



## tverb84

How have you been feeling after cutting sugar?


----------



## krissie328

I really should cut sugar. It is my major weakness. I think that might be a good goal for January. Right now I'm focusing on eating fewer carbs and making good choices.


----------



## darkriver

Hi all, thought I posted in the past but, I guess I didnt. I have been struggling with my weight for the past few years, I managed to carry to my daughter but I am now I am the biggest I have ever been. I am a member of slimming world and so far lost 4lb. I am now focusing on my goals. I am currently 12stone 2 and want to get 8st 3.


----------



## tverb84

What is slimming world? Is it like Weight Watchers?


----------



## darkriver

No. It's different. You pay a membership and attend weekly buts it different plans. Slimming world lets you eat free food "lean meat, yogurts, rice, pasta, veg and fruit" amongst others and you have syns for the other things.


----------



## tverb84

Do you find it helpful in losing weight?


----------



## Sheece

tverb84 said:


> How have you been feeling after cutting sugar?

I was feeling good! first week was bad, headaches and tiredness but I was getting there. Then I had one sneaky mocha and now im back to having one a day. Really need to ditch that habit again.


----------



## darkriver

tverb84 said:


> Do you find it helpful in losing weight?

I have been struggling with the plan to be honest. I feel it is making me more hungry. I have decided to start weight watchers on monday.

One of things I have aimed for this week is to walk 70000 steps in a week, so far I have managed 45450 which isnt to bad.


----------



## krissie328

I have used ww before and actually really liked it. I had to stop though because I need lower carb to help with my insulin resistance.


----------



## darkriver

krissie328 said:


> I have used ww before and actually really liked it. I had to stop though because I need lower carb to help with my insulin resistance.

They have a lower carb option now.


----------



## krissie328

darkriver said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> I have used ww before and actually really liked it. I had to stop though because I need lower carb to help with my insulin resistance.
> 
> They have a lower carb option now.Click to expand...

Really?!?! I will have to go investigate that. When I did it a few years back I had a lot of good success with it. I think I lost 20-25 lbs.


----------



## tverb84

I'm not sure if I would ever use Weight Watchers mainly because I have no problem logging my meals using my fitness pal.I also pay for my gym membership and I'd rather pay for that.


----------



## darkriver

tverb84 said:


> I'm not sure if I would ever use Weight Watchers mainly because I have no problem logging my meals using my fitness pal.I also pay for my gym membership and I'd rather pay for that.

I dont have time for the gym due to being a stay at home mum with a two year old. I am doing the plan, but waiting until monday to do it properly as they have changed the plan.:dohh:


----------



## kksy9b

I've been really bad lately and Noy tracking my meals at all. Weight is being maintained and not fluctuating, but finding it very difficult to get motivated to lose the last bit. I know its because I'm not exercising ATM. We had a week off our 90 day challenge and now I've hurt my foot again (for the 5th time this year) and can't run. Had to switch my 10k to a virtual racer to run once I'm healed up. Sigh. If I can manage to not gain weight through the holidays, then I'm hoping to get motivated again in the New Year (or before!). I only have 2 pounds to my nextgoal and up to 12 to my final. Its so close at this point and is frustrating to be losing steam. But happy that I'm not gaining at the least :)

Hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## sherwood

Mind if I join you? :flower:

I'm WTT for at least 18 months, and would like to lose about a stone. I tend to yo-yo a lot within a 10lb margin, which is really frustrating. I'm a classic stress eater! :blush:

I lost 20lbs for my wedding in 2014, mostly through hitting the gym - I got reasonably fit through weight lifting and put on a load of muscle, which made me feel like a total badass. I've since lost the muscle and gained fat to replace it, so I'm the same weight, but look fatter.

I can't afford a gym membership at the moment, so I am dipping my toe into the world of running through the Couch to 5k program. I did my first "run" (the plan is mostly walking at this stage but I am calling it a run! :haha:) this evening and enjoyed it. :thumbup: Hopefully by the end of February I'll be able to run 5k without stopping!

I try to track my food on MyFitnessPal, but it drives my husband insane, so I try to be sneaky about it! :winkwink:


----------



## tverb84

Krissie that sucks about hurting your foot again.Sometimes I don't log my meals especially when I eat too much. :haha: That doesn't happen a lot just once in a while.

sherwood-Why does it drive your husband nuts when you log your meals? In my opinion logging meals is one of the best ways to lose weight and keep it off.


----------



## kksy9b

Welcome Sherwood! I did the C25k program over the summer and am training now for a 10k next weekend. It really does work, even if some days seem intimidating, you can do it! Are you on Reddit at all? They have a really good sub group (C25k) that I found a lot of support from during it.


----------



## tverb84

So today I didn't go to the gym because Curtis,Lindzy and Roxy came over!! <3 I'm going on Tuesday for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## darkriver

I am down a pound :)


----------



## sherwood

Tverb - It's because we cook together a lot and irritates him when I waste time scanning the bar codes on all of the ingredients! He always moans that I'm "obsessed" because I include things like olive oil in my calories ... which to me makes perfect sense, as it's so calorific. 

kksy9b - Thanks for the welcome, and a C25K success story! I've only done Week 1, Runs 1 & 2 so far, but I found them fine and am looking forward to building up to the scary 5k. I'm not on Reddit, but will check that out. I'm half tempted to sign up for a 5k in late March to make sure I follow the plan all the way through.

darkriver - Well done on being down a pound! :happydance:

I'm down 2lbs, which is a win for me considering I have exams next week and am the worst stress eater in the world! :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

I really need to get back on track. I have kinda take a vacation from healthy eating the last week. But I have only gained one lb so I am still down over 3!!


----------



## tverb84

That's great you lost 3 lbs Krissie!! :thumbup:

Same with you darkriver.


----------



## kksy9b

Way to go Krissie and dark river on the weight loss!! :happydance:

Sherwood- I signed up for one at the beginning and found it a huge motivation to keep going. When you've already paid then you have to follow through, right? Best of luck!!

AFM, I am back after a little break and motivated to keep losing! Logging meals again today and start on yhr last part of my 90 day challenge tonight. I've lost 10 lbs so far in the first part of the program and am hoping to get down 5 more off in this last month. We got it ladies!


----------



## tverb84

Unfortunately, I hurt or pulled my bicep in my left arm on Sunday and it's still sore now.I'll see how I feel in the morning if I'm going to work on my arms or legs.I don't want to work on a sore muscle and make it even worse.


----------



## rebecca822

Hey! Can I join?

We've been TTC for a while now and did an IVF cycle which resulted in a miscarriage. Before we do another cycle I told DH that I want to lose 30lb.
I signed up for medifast and started yesterday.
My starting weight was 159 and my goal is 125-130.
I'm finding it really challenging, but I'm motivated to lose the eight so that we can try again!
I hope I won't have trouble maintaining once I transition off the diet, and hopefully get pregnant again.


----------



## tverb84

Sure you can join! :) I lost 50 lbs in less than four years.It's very hard but worth it!!


----------



## kksy9b

I hope your arm is feeling better Tara! Its hard when you have an injury but most important thing is to let your body rest :flower:

Welcome Rebecca! Best of luck in your journey hun. How does medifast work?

AFM, I am back full swing into calorie tracking and working out after a 2 week break. Maintained perfectly during the break. I'm on day 3 of tracking again and I'm down another pound already! Weigh in this morning put me officially down 65 pounds!!! I have no idea how much more I want to lose. I'm sitting at 156 right now (I'm 5'9" ) and I'm thinking 6-10 more pounds will put me where I'm comfortable. I graduated high school at 140 and really don't feel like I need to get down that far, but I guess you never know!

I'm finding that going strong for 2 months and then taking a few weeks off to maintain and reset my metabolism and my motivation is working really well for me.


----------



## darkriver

Not doing really well at the moment, I have been struggling with food recently, I just want to eat and eat. Looking into doing cambridge plan to get a bit of control back. I have come off the mini pill so think this is part of the problem.


----------



## kksy9b

I am a huge snacker and like to just graze all day. I've found what helps is one tracking calories. Seeing the numbers of what I am eating helps me stay motivated to not snack as much. Also, removing all sweets/junk from the house. If its there, I'll eat it but if not, then I can't. Finally, I changed a lot of what we eat to a healthy alternative. Ie- no more potato chips but instead we have baked snap peas, lentil snaps and veggie straws. No normal cookies/chocolate but we do have 100 calorie pack cookies and peanut butter chocolate protein bars (just have to watch sugars with these). That way we still get salty/sweet but in moderation and not with all the junk.

To be successful with weight loss, I found it beat not to think of it as a diet. Its truly an overhaul of your eating habits and a lifestyle change. 

Its hardest at yhr beginning as your body almost detoxes from sugars etc. Back off slowly and allow yourself some flexibility. It's ridiculous to think "I'll never get to have XYZ" again because that just makes you crave it more. Instead maybe have 2 days a month where you get to have a special treat. That might make it easier on a day to day to make better food choices.

You can do it!! Take it one day at a time, one meal at a time if you have to


----------



## darkriver

Thats what I was thinking. One day week when I will have a treat. Do you use myfitnesspal.


----------



## kksy9b

Yes, I use MFP. It's a lot better than it used to be and is pretty easy to use. I recommend if you eat a lot of the same things meal to meal to save the meals so its easier to record. Its really been an invaluable tool for me to stay on track


----------



## tverb84

My arm is feeling a lot better thanks. :) I really like using MFP to log my meals except days when I know I've gone over my limit. :haha::blush:


----------



## rebecca822

kksy9b said:


> I hope your arm is feeling better Tara! Its hard when you have an injury but most important thing is to let your body rest :flower:
> 
> Welcome Rebecca! Best of luck in your journey hun. How does medifast work?
> 
> AFM, I am back full swing into calorie tracking and working out after a 2 week break. Maintained perfectly during the break. I'm on day 3 of tracking again and I'm down another pound already! Weigh in this morning put me officially down 65 pounds!!! I have no idea how much more I want to lose. I'm sitting at 156 right now (I'm 5'9" ) and I'm thinking 6-10 more pounds will put me where I'm comfortable. I graduated high school at 140 and really don't feel like I need to get down that far, but I guess you never know!
> 
> I'm finding that going strong for 2 months and then taking a few weeks off to maintain and reset my metabolism and my motivation is working really well for me.

Medi fast is basically meal replacements. You eat 5 smaller meals each day and 1 "lean and green" you also drink half your body weight in water up to 100oz. So if you weigh 150 than your drink 75oz. If you weight 220 you're still only drinking 100oz.
You're supposed to eat right when you wake up and eat the small meal replacements every 2-3 hours.
The beginning was hard and I felt hungry and headache. I'm on day 5 and feeling great!! I lost 3 pounds so far and looking forward to getting on the scale in the morning.


----------



## kksy9b

Nice!!! Congrats on the weight loss!!

Glad your arm is doing better Tara!


----------

